# Now That's a Knife.



## Salty dog




----------



## JaVa

I thought the Excalibur was just a myth? 
...Seems I might have been wrong?


----------



## pjotr

Lol

Reminds me of these two threads
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/2868-The-Big-Guns-it-s-a-size-thing?p=43464#post43464
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/568-Maguro-mioroshi


----------



## Mrmnms

If only it was a little bigger


----------



## aboynamedsuita

That's your 390 honyaki mizuno yanagi correct? Largest knife I have is a 360 misono Swedish carbon steel gyuto with the dragon engraving, followed by their 360 bread knife and then a Watanabe 330 honyaki kensaki yanagi. 

Here's a big one I remember seeing online




The picture said copyright Tony McNicol Photography when I found it, so I'm posting a link in the interest of good faith
http://tonymcnicolphotography.com


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Impressive knives but look at the size of those stones on the floor behind him. So you want a big bench stone huh?


----------



## Salty dog

aboynamedsuita said:


> That's your 390 honyaki mizuno yanagi correct? Largest knife I have is a 360 misono Swedish carbon steel gyuto with the dragon engraving, followed by their 360 bread knife and then a Watanabe 330 honyaki kensaki yanagi.
> 
> Here's a big one I remember seeing online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture said copyright Tony McNicol Photography when I found it, so I'm posting a link in the interest of good faith
> http://tonymcnicolphotography.com



Yes, I'll be sending it back for repairs. I'm guilty of poor storage. Resulting in some pitting and a cracked saya. It's going to cost me.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Salty dog said:


> Yes, I'll be sending it back for repairs. I'm guilty of poor storage. Resulting in some pitting and a cracked saya. It's going to cost me.



Damn, sorry to hear this as that blade is not cheap.

I left my kensaki yanagi wrapped in the blue painters tape for a bit too long awhile ago and somehow got a few spots of shallow pitting along the edge of the tape, but buffed the corrosion/rust out with Uchigumori fingerstones which didn't scratch the blade or the mirror polish. I can still detect the affected areas but they're minor and since this knife isn't a total unicorn I can live with it


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Who is the smith/trader with the maguro bocho? Seems to be specialized in huge knives


----------



## pjotr

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Who is the smith/trader with the maguro bocho? Seems to be specialized in huge knives



Azuma Minamoto no MASAHISA in tsukiji fishmarket. http://www.tsukiji-masahisa.jp/contents/en/

More photos http://tonymcnicol.photoshelter.com...s-July-2008/G0000plEC0p9xOH8/C0000qxoD9TKdHnY


----------

